
Why Leaders Don't Learn from Success - lotusleaf1987
http://hbr.org/2011/04/why-leaders-dont-learn-from-success/ar/1
======
lotusleaf1987
From the article, "The annals of business history are full of tales of
companies that once dominated their industries but fell into decline. The
usual reasons offered—staying too close to existing customers, a myopic focus
on short-term financial performance, and an inability to adapt business models
to disruptive innovation—don’t fully explain how the leaders who had steered
these firms to greatness lost their touch."

